# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  No more Geese

## Sourdough

Well the cost of "Duck & Goose" food as ended my long affection for my geese. I would do it again, raising the geese was both easy & a lot of fun. I really enjoyed watching their behavior. I herded them over to my neighbor and she will process them for human consumption.

----------


## BENESSE

No middle ground I guess?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

All feed with corn in it has gone up outrageous! My horses get less feed than they used to and more hay. Thus the price of meat will also go up. Touchy subject for me, ethanol in gas is a joke IMHO!

----------


## Rick

No, it's not a joke, unfortunately. It's costing us real dollars both in terms of grain and gasoline. I can't figure out why folks don't understand that. Less horsepower = more gas, not less.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> No, it's not a joke, unfortunately. It's costing us real dollars both in terms of grain and gasoline. I can't figure out why folks don't understand that. Less horsepower = more gas, not less.


Took me a minute to get that one. I am seriously looking at propane to fuel my "farm" truck, about 800 bucks complete. Some women on TV today said she guaranteed she could get gas back under 2 bucks if she is elected....I ain't real swift but I bet she is FOS.

----------


## Rick

Er..uh...I was a agreeing with you. Add alcohol to gasoline you get less horsepower, which means lower MPGs and, in turn, more fill ups, which means more gasoline. But by going bio we can import both gasoline and alcohol! Nothing like a lose/lose.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Er..uh...I was a agreeing with you. Add alcohol to gasoline you get less horsepower, which means lower MPGs and, in turn, more fill ups, which means more gasoline. But by going bio we can import both gasoline and alcohol! Nothing like a lose/lose.


I know it was the whole less is more thing, never understood that one!

----------


## Rick

AND have a shortage of corn. Okay, lose/lose/lose. Even better.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> AND have a shortage of corn. Okay, lose/lose/lose. Even better.


Engine performance and damage is a LOSE/LOSE/LOSE/LOSE!

----------


## kyratshooter

And just think, our illustious government is paying people to NOT RAISE CORN!

Then we export 1.75 billion bushels each year.

If we are exporting 1.75 billion of anything each year there is no shortage except what our government engineers for us.

----------


## Rick

That's okay. I know there is no problem. I opened a can of hominy for dinner. If there was a shortage it would have only been half full.

----------


## crashdive123

Silly goose (in keeping with the OP).  It would have been half empty.

----------


## Rick

Or the wrong sized can.......anywhooo......Geese, as it were. 

Are you going to share the end of a proud lineage with your neighbor or are you going to have goose stew, roast goose and onion-sage stuffed goose all to yourself? I'll bet he's eating foie gras on the open air toilet before the week's out. Think about it. Sitting in the largest state in the union on a brand new toilet eating foie gras made from your very own geese. Top of world, man. He'd be top of world.

----------


## Sourdough

> Or the wrong sized can.......anywhooo......Geese, as it were. 
> 
> Are you going to share the end of a proud lineage with your neighbor or are you going to have goose stew, roast goose and onion-sage stuffed goose all to yourself? I'll bet he's eating foie gras on the open air toilet before the week's out. Think about it. Sitting in the largest state in the union on a brand new toilet eating foie gras made from your very own geese. Top of world, man. He'd be top of world.


NO, I am not eating my friends.

----------


## Rick

Then my condolences.

----------


## pete lynch

> NO, I am not eating my friends.


Good for you, SD.
Now what's going to guard the property?

----------


## crashdive123

He's got booby traps set up.  Just the other day there was a cattle rustler that fell in the hole that the outhouse used to protect.

----------


## Rick

Some folks think it's a mine. One guy sort of laughed when he pointed at it. "He's not gonna find chitt in that hole," he said. "Oh, yeah. Yeah, I think he'll find that," I told him.

----------


## BENESSE

> NO, I am not eating my friends.


Well now, ain't that nice?! You'll just palm them off to somebody else to eat them.
And there you have it folks...the _price_ of friendship is apparently higher than the _value_ of it.
I learn something every day.

----------


## hunter63

Lessons here are:

Don't name anything you might have to eat someday.
If you find your self in a shut hole, getting shut on, if you take enough of it, you can crawl out, but will be in a bad mood.
Government meddling is expensive.
$2 gas is history
Hard to pull a trailer full of cool stuff in it with a shut box little car. (Less HP)
If you get too expensive,.... you are history (don't get old and noisy)

Happy Labor Day!

----------


## finallyME

What, no geese!  The end times are near.  Sorry for your loss Sourdough.  That is truly tragic.

----------

